# My cousin died from freezing to death.



## Robert59 (Feb 11, 2021)

She was found by police outside in the woods near Ann Arbor Michigan on bike trail. She was 57 years old. This happened 5 days ago.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 11, 2021)

Goodness Robert, that is just terrible. Was she outside exercising?


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 11, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Goodness Robert, that is just terrible. Was she outside exercising?


The police think she was outside at night because got real real cold. She lived alone. She wasn't from Michigan but from northern California.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 11, 2021)

@Robert59 your cousin must have been very disoriented....so sad


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 11, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> @Robert59 your cousin must have been very disoriented....so sad


Her husband which is blood related to me said she was taking new medicine for health problems.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 11, 2021)

So sad @Robert59 for her husband and I bet he was frantic wondering where she was


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 12, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> So sad @Robert59 for her husband and I bet he was frantic wondering where she was


She was living in apartment while her husband worked remodeling their house.


----------



## chic (Feb 12, 2021)

This is terrible news. Condolences to you.


----------



## RnR (Feb 12, 2021)

So very sad Robert. My sincere condolences.


----------



## Lee (Feb 12, 2021)

Robert, so sorry for your loss. Meds had to have played a role in her tragic ending.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 12, 2021)

My condolences to you and the rest of her family.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 12, 2021)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 12, 2021)

My condolences to you, her husband and family Robert. May she Rest in Paradise.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2021)

What very sad news, Robert. My deepest condolences to you.


----------



## old medic (Feb 12, 2021)

Sorry to hear of this


----------



## Keesha (Feb 12, 2021)

Such sad unexpected news Robert. I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 12, 2021)

Sorry for your loss.  It is always tough to lose somebody in the family especially way before "getting old" and still having a lot of potential life ahead.

When I was in the road band back in the 1970s, we played about 1,000 miles north of the US border way up in Canada where temperatures could get to 70 below zero without wind chill and people in some of those small towns never shut off their cars for the duration of the winter.  It was there that I learned to properly dress for such cold.  The trick is to wear layered clothing rather than one big bulky jacket.

Extreme cold not only can be dangerous, it is dangerous.  However, that danger can be mitigated by adhering to the practices that people who live in and have survived in that climate, have learned.

Tony


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 12, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Sorry for your loss.  It is always tough to lose somebody in the family especially way before "getting old" and still having a lot of potential life ahead.
> 
> When I was in the road band back in the 1970s, we played about 1,000 miles north of the US border way up in Canada where temperatures could get to 70 below zero without wind chill and people in some of those small towns never shut off their cars for the duration of the winter.  It was there that I learned to properly dress for such cold.  The trick is to wear layered clothing rather than one big bulky jacket.
> 
> ...


When I layer up to step out these days in our rather frigid time, I look twice my size but worth it to not freeze anything!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 12, 2021)

That's terrible, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2021)

So sorry about losing your cousin. I hope you and your family receive comfort and healing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 12, 2021)

I am sorry to hear of your loss, Robert.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 12, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> The police think she was outside at night because got real real cold. She lived alone. She wasn't from Michigan but from northern California.


She was born in Michigan but moved away for years.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 12, 2021)

Thank you all for the kind words and picture's.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 12, 2021)

Shocking story, Robert.  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 12, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> She was found by police outside in the woods near Ann Arbor Michigan on bike trail. She was 57 years old. This happened 5 days ago.


That is terrible. I am very sorry for you and your family.


----------



## Linda (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin Robert.  That is so sad.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 12, 2021)

I am terribly sorry to hear of your loss, @Robert59 .


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 12, 2021)

What is strange is why Ann Arbor newspaper didn't have her in the paper. Police found her died in woods.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 12, 2021)

Such a terrible shock for you and the family, poor woman, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 12, 2021)

Robert, I am also sorry for you and your family's loss.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 12, 2021)

Oh this is so dreadful, Robert and I am so sorry for her and your family.  God bless.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2021)

@Robert59, so sad to hear about your cousin, my condolences for your loss and sympathy to your family.  May she rest peacefully.


----------



## 911 (Feb 13, 2021)

Another Trooper and myself were called to the scene of a dead male body, which was found outside in February in northeastern PA in a partially wooded area by 2 hunters hunting quail. We didn’t see any signs of trauma on the body, so we thought he may have froze to death. Here is what we learned after he was taken to the morgue.

The male was 77 y/o and suffered from Dementia and Alzheimer’s. He was a patient at a nearby nursing home, but was not missed after a 9 p.m. bed check. Evidently, he decided to leave and being confused, he was unable to return. The corner determined he had been outside for about 16 hours. The temperature in that area when he was found was 18F. He was only dressed in regular street clothes. No coat, but did have shoes on.

It was another very sad situation.


----------



## 911 (Feb 13, 2021)

Under the right circumstances, a person can freeze to death in less than an hour. Think about that. When I first heard that, I thought the coroner had to be wrong, so I asked another coroner and got the same answer.


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss Robert.  It is just incredibly sad.  Are you okay?


----------



## DaveA (Feb 15, 2021)

My sincere condolences, Robert.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 15, 2021)

My cousin died from freezing to death.​
That kinda news is never good news

Small consolation;
Freezing to death is wunna the better ways to go


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 15, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss Robert.  It is just incredibly sad.  Are you okay?


Ok but a real shock.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 15, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> My cousin died from freezing to death.​
> That kinda news is never good news
> 
> Small consolation;
> Freezing to death is wunna the better ways to go


The police told my cousin this is way to die to go asleep and die. She didn't have enough clothes on the police said for kind of weather.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 15, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> The police told my cousin this is way to die to go asleep and die.


Yup

I've got friends that are no more
Mostly hunters
You'd think hunters would know better
I've seen folks get up, stand by the camp fire, swill some hot coffee, toss their rifle over their shoulder and traipse into the woods with just a flannel shirt, no coat
Not even say where they're goin'

Had a lady that lived out near our cabin
Climbed Mt Scott
Alone
Got lost

Happily the staters was able to locate her via the ping on her cell phone
She was near froze when they got to her

Lose yer body heat, it don't take long


----------



## 911 (Feb 18, 2021)

Freezing to death is a very slow, painful death. I'm sorry for your loss. 

I just read that down in Texas, a mother and daughter died in their car after they lost power in their home and tried to keep warm in the car. They died of carbon monoxide poisoning. Has anyone ever seen someone that has died by carbon monoxide poisoning? It's not all that hard to detect.


----------

